# Ben Gay type salves



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone ever tried to make their own Ben Gay type salves. There is one on the market with lots of capsasin (sp) in it for the "heat" 
Jalapeno juice/ DMSO? This type of thing? Any ideas?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would think rather than Jalapeno juice that you would want to use some sort of pepper powder.
Capsasin is a constituent of the red chili pepper or 
> cayenne. Capsasin is incredibly useful and is known to 
> stimulate the circulation by increasing blood flow to 
> a localized area. This is the reason why so many 
> sports rubs contain this herb, as blood flow is what 
> is needed to start to heal injured muscles and other 
> tissues. Capsasin is also an analgesic and can help 
> relieve some of the pain of an injury. 

> Capsasin was also known in ancient Mayan culture to be 
> an important antimicrobial and was used to treat 
> illnesses. It is often suggested as a supplement today 
> to fight infections in the digestive system due to its 
> antiseptic and antimicrobial properties.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:wow I didn't think about the Capsasin I just assumed some kind of menthol. wow. As much ben gay type stuff as I use all the time, I wouldn't mind having a recipe for that.! What a good :lightbubl Christine

and Sondra...with all your wonderful info.!!

Sounds like something cool to make (or should I say hot?) But I think I'd be wearing plastic gloves, ya don't want that stuff in your eyes. 

I made that mistake a couple of years ago pickling Jalapeno peppers.

Sheryl


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG must be the Name Sheryl , I was cutting Jalopeno peppers for some reason 20 years ago, got something in my eye so I very carefully licked off my finger and then rubbed my eye. Of course my mother was there and saw the whole thing, My mouth and my eye was burning, oh and my finger also. I don't even plant hot stuff anymore. lol. I can't eat anything hotter then mild anyhow.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Geeze, there are so many hot fumes floating around you can hardly breath!!! I cut all them boogers up with my bear hands....like a dummy. And there ain't nothing that takes that burn outta your eyes. ops it really gives meaning to the term "pepper spray" 

Sheryl


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

DD1 had an woman from Kenya that worked with her and makes soap--she makes the black soap, now they have moved and she does it full time and makes a what she calls "Miracle Rub" that has eucalyptus, menthol, clove, camphor and hers has pine oil in it--DD did a search and found that the base is usually bees wax and shea butter and olive oil. DD tried some and she said that it was the most amazing product. We don't know what the combination is and I don't think we want to sell it, but it only takes a light touch of it and it completely took care of DD's severe migraine by touching the base of her neck and at her temples. $10.00/oz. I wonder how it would work on joint pain. Anyone here of this? Carolyn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

there is a "Miracle Rub" sold on the net supposed to be good for joint pain and also has capsasium


----------

